# My Daughers Recent Labs



## tbudke (Dec 30, 2009)

My daughter has been on 1 and a half grains of thyroid and today her doctor added .50mg of levothyroxin to raise her Free T-4. I have heard of people on T-3 only so I am wondering what you all think.

Here are her latest labs.

Free T-3 3.1 ( range 2.5 - 3.9 )

Free T-4 0.72 ( range 0.71 - 1.85 )

TSH 2.06 ( range 0.49 - 4.67 )

She did not take her thyroid meds the moring of the draw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tbudke said:


> My daughter has been on 1 and a half grains of thyroid and today her doctor added .50mg of levothyroxin to raise her Free T-4. I have heard of people on T-3 only so I am wondering what you all think.
> 
> Here are her latest labs.
> 
> ...


I personally feel that the Armour contains adequate T4. Each grain has 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3.

Also, over many many years,I have observed that those who do supplement their natural dessicated porcine thyroid with "synthetic" T4, never ever feel well and have never reached euthyroid state.

I have been around the thyroid forums for a very very long time and have had more than ample opportunity to form this conclusion although I have no scientific evidence to support it.

Only reason I am taking Cytomel w/ my Armour is because I cannot get any Armour and my doc and I are trying to stretch out what I do have. I was taking 3 3/4 grains of Armour. I am doing okay (winging it as they say) but I don't feel as good as I did.

Not to mention the fact that T4 is naturally suppressed when taking any form of T3. T3 is the active hormone.


----------

